# 1352 Spindle 102 stopped sensor fault



## Willowcreek (Aug 14, 2018)

Our shop has the Komo VR510 MACH ONE S. everytime we get done running a program the spindle stops completely and then slowly starts spinning again and if we don't manually stop it then the error code pops up saying "1352 spindle 102 stopped sensor fault" its a real pain having to reset this everytime, does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Just a guess but it sounds like an overheat sensor or something similar is trying to shut down the spindle then the system re-runs a test sequence and turns the spindle back on because it does not find an error. Could be that you have a sensor going bad or the components in the board that controls the output of the sensor are going bad.


----------



## krcoates1991 (Mar 7, 2019)

Our company just bought that machine and I’m getting the same fault about halfway though the first drilling cycle. What ended up being wrong with yours?


----------

